# BBQ Cooking classes for April & May



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Apr 9
2005 Bonner Springs , KS

Apr 9-10
2005  Lincoln, NE 

Apr 9
2005  Charleston, MO

Apr 30
2005  Madison, IN 

May 7 
2005 Houston, TX 

May 21
2005 Highland, NY

May 21
2005  Kansas City, MO


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 14, 2005)

When do you come to Eugene, Oregon Rainee?


----------



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Oregon is probably a bit far us. At least at this stage of our competition travels.

There is a Pacific Northwest BBQ Society.


----------



## amber (Mar 14, 2005)

I was wondering if there is a question?  But thanks for the bbq dates!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Oregon is probably a bit far us. At least at this stage of our competition travels.
> 
> There is a Pacific Northwest BBQ Society.


 
When are they around here?  I  imagine there should be ads coming up for the summer...


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

PNW BBQ Assoc


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> PNW BBQ Assoc


 
thanks rainee, but there does not seem to be any near Eugene.


----------



## Raine (Mar 15, 2005)

They are growing in that area. Maybe you will be visiting near one. Or contact them and ask them if they have any in the works for area.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 16, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> They are growing in that area. Maybe you will be visiting near one. Or contact them and ask them if they have any in the works for area.


 
The local news media is excellent here, so when anything is happening in the community it is advertised.


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

Bumping it up


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 7, 2005)

All the good stuff happens up north, nothing much comes to Florida. Yep, I'm sulking, would love to take some cooking classes but  the only ones I've found are about 3 hours away from us and very expensive.  Don't want to make a career of it, just some fun  classes.


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

What part of FL are you located in?


----------



## Heat (Apr 7, 2005)

*Hahahah Spice1133*

I hear ya, Im from Citrus County  Fla. Thats Central West Coast. And there is nothing like that around here . Hahahah i was thinking if Oregon is too far,  i bet Fla is too Rainee!!  Hahaha


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

There was a class in Deerfield last month.

Check out the following site. Not sure what they may have, if anything. Contact them and see. If they don't, they may if ennough people get to requesting one.

Florida BBQ Assoc


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rainee we are on the south west coast of Florida, home of the retirees or as they call us "Q Tips"


----------



## Raine (Apr 18, 2005)

*Judging classes for May & June*

Sunday
May 1 
2005  Bel Air, MD 
Instructors: Jerry and Linda Mullane
Contact: Ron Loveland - 410-273-7036 - ron@rogers-street-station.com
Register Online 
Saturday
May 7 
2005  Maynard, MA 
Instructors: Jerry and Linda Mullane
Contact: Steve Farrin, 781-322-9157, ismellsmoke@covad.net 
Sunday
May 22 
2005  Highland, NY
Instructors: Jerry and Linda Mullane
Contact: Mike Fick, 845-883-5210, info@hudsonvalleyribfest.org 
Thursday
May 26
2005  Boulder City, NV
Instructor: Gene Goycochea
Contact: John Chase, 702-497-3328, info@bestdambarbecue.com

Thursday
May 26
2005  Kansas City, KS
Instructor: TBA
Contact: Chris Cooper, 913-422-9599
E-mail: chris@thegreatamericanbarbecuecontest.com 

Saturday
June 4 
2005  Smyrna, TN
Instructor: Carolyn Wells
Contact: Lee Brown, 615-459-2341 
Saturday
June 4 
2005  Cusseta, GA 
Instructor: Ron Harwell 
Contact: Sandy George, 706-989-3796, sandtownc@mindspring.com 
Saturday
June 11 
2005  Aloha, OR 
Instructor: Jim Minion 
Contact: Jim, 253-377-1643, Jim@WBBQA.com or Kate, 253-770-9561, Kate@WBBQA.com 
Thursday
June 16
2005  Boise, ID 
Instructor: Jim Minion 
Contact: Jim, 253-377-1643, Jim@WBBQA.com or Kate, 253-770-9561, Kate@WBBQA.com


----------

